# Roof Sealant



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

It's time to do some touch-ups in the roof sealant. What do you all use? Is there something that I can pick up at the local Home Depot......Any time I go to the RV dealer, it takes me HOURS to get out of there!

Thanks,

Sidewinder


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Better head to Camping World (or an RV dealer parts counter) and get some Dicor roof sealant / caulk.

Randy


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I just added a Maxxfan and needed to seal the new flange. Called Rv dealer. He said it MUST be for EPDM roofs (rubber roofing). He didnt think I could find it at our local store. He was right. I drove the 100 miles one way and bought a tube for a caulking gun.







$7.95 and I returned home to finish my install. It was a Lap Sealant made by Dicor. Worked great, half a tube sealed my 14"x14" vent. I put alot on too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Definately use the Dicor sealant for rubber roofs.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

What they just said.

I just picked up 4 tubes and plan to touch up around the vents this week.

It is self levelling which means you put a good line of it down and it spreads out while curing.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!

What was I thinking posting this in the "For Sale" section...guess you guys just look at the "new post since last visit" like I do.

Anyway, I called the dealer today and he has three tubes on the counter waiting for me to pick it up tomorrow at lunch...better to do it that way......I won't have time to get sidetracked looking at all the "cool stuff I've just GOT to have!!!!!"

I don't need that much, but I guess it will keep (in the garage of course with all the other various grades of caulk I have).

Thanks again!,

Sidewinder


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> What was I thinking posting this in the "For Sale" section...guess you guys just look at the "new post since last visit" like I do.
> 
> ...


One can never have enough sealant, fasteners and TOOLS...........









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------

